# Joystick kalibrieren Win 7



## oxoViperoxo (29. Dezember 2010)

Hy, wo kann ich in Win 7 meinen Joystick/Pad kalibrieren? Habe dadurch Probleme in MoH. Einfach rein raus funktioniert nicht


----------



## amdintel (30. Dezember 2010)

da hat sich nichts geändert ab XP ist bei Win 7 genau so .
 Systemst. bei *Geräte und Drucker * steht das ... 
das ist nur anderes aufgelistet .


----------



## oxoViperoxo (30. Dezember 2010)

Danke, habs nun gefunden.


----------

